# my high black rhom new pic



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

pic 1


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Great looking fish,


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Awesome looking rhom. He is completely flawless!!!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

awesome looking rhom.. hows his temperment??


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

nice fish....


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

very Nice rhom. Where did you pic him up from?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great looking rhom. the more pics that u guys put up here of these perfect rhoms makes me want one


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Beatiful fish


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

Davo said:


> very Nice rhom. Where did you pic him up from?
> [snapback]853242[/snapback]​


fish pic from my home


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

pic 3 . 3 tank photo(piraya ,geryi with rhom)


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow. That is a great setup you got there !


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that setup is sick!


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

The tank on the bottom left: are those 3 black piranha's together!?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

oooh, nice! I really like your setup. how big is that rhom and what size is his tank?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Zim said:


> The tank on the bottom left: are those 3 black piranha's together!?
> [snapback]853506[/snapback]​


They are Geryi by the looks of it!

That is an excellent set-up, something I may consider when Im settled into my new place! How large are all the tanks?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow great fish, and amazing set up


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Where did you get those Geryi? 
What size are they?
What size tank are they in?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing fish!!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

very nice set up


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow!
ThaT Rhom is Badass!
But man, I like your set up. That HUGE Tank with those other ''little''
tanks on the bottom!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice fish


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A 12" rhom, piraya shoal, and a geryi shoal. . . . I am speechless


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That set up is just amazing, great job on that one.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thats beautiful


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

your setup is the NUTS! you have incredible fish as well. BUT, WHO THE HELL SMOKES SALEM LIGHTS?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a bad ass setup. nice rhom


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yau, Hi, Wow -- Where you buy Geryi ?


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

Zim said:


> The tank on the bottom left: are those 3 black piranha's together!?
> [snapback]853506[/snapback]​


The tank on the bottom left is 4 geryi 9-10 inch.
in the 40 Lx16 Wx20H inch tank.
i order them from taiwan.


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> They are Geryi by the looks of it!
> 
> That is an excellent set-up, something I may consider when Im settled into my new place! How large are all the tanks?
> [snapback]853534[/snapback]​


big tank size is 76LX20Wx24H inch .
left and right tank is 40Lx16Wx20H inch.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great looking tanks and fish


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yauyau said:


> big tank size is 76LX20Wx24H inch .
> left and right tank is 40Lx16Wx20H inch.
> [snapback]854651[/snapback]​


cheers, it is an excellent looking setup!

Any chance we could get a full shot of all the tanks?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

gobsmacking setup mate


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

nice red eye ,the set up look nice


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Be careful with that Geryi setup. That sounds like a small tank for 4 9-10inch fish, I have one 9.5 inch Geryi who barely fits in that tank, (temporary) until the summer where he'll get a 75 gallon.


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

beautiful collection indeed! did you make the panels yourself?


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

mdserras said:


> beautiful collection indeed! did you make the panels yourself?
> [snapback]855371[/snapback]​


sorry,i don't know what is panels?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yauyau,

4 big ass Geryi In a 56 gallon







and a Big Rhom ......


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

dam nice fish i need 1 that size


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful P's.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I liek your rhom...he looks flawless :nod:

Also, that's a pretty sweet setup that u have there.

Did u build that yourself or what?? very nice


----------

